# Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girls 2019? - Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1



## Walt (2 Jan. 2019)

WAHL VON DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2019 – Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1

Die Vorentscheidung findet wieder in zwei Gruppen statt. Gruppe 1 besteht aus je 16, Gruppe zwei aus 15 Darstellerinnen. Aus jeder Gruppe kommen die 8 bestplatzierten Darstellerinnen ins Anfang Juli 2019 beginnende Finale.

MEHRFACHAUSWAHL IST AUSDRÜCKLICH ERLAUBT!

Die Auflistung in den Gruppen erfolgte nach Vornamen in alphabetischer Reihenfolge. Es sind 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“, 5 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“ und „Unter uns“ je 3 Darstellerinnen aus „In aller Freundschaft – Die Krankenschwestern“ und „In aller Freundschaft Die jungen Ärzte“, je zwei Dartsellerinnen aus „Lindenstraße“ und „Dahoam is dahoam“ und je eine Darstellerin aus „In aller Freundschaft“ und aus „Rote Rosen“.

Ausgewählt wurden Darstellerinnen der Jahrgänge 1985 und jünger. 

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen!

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße
Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ
Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Weigel), Unter uns
Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dohoam is dahoam
Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe
Christina Petersen (Miriam Schneider), IaF
Christine Reimer (Monika Vogl), Dahoam is dahoam
Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ
Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße
Désirée von Delft (Romy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe
Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer), AWZ
Ganze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ
Helen Barke (Denise Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe
Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ
Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Strum der Liebe
Jaela Carlina Probst (Ramona Unruh) – IaF – Die Krankenschwestern

Vorentscheidungsgruppe 2:

Jane Chirwa (Vivienne Kling) – IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Jenny Löffler (Annabelle Sullivan), Sturm der Liebe
Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), AWZ
Katharyna Nesytowa (Prof. Dr. Karin Patzelt), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ
Lena Meckel (Leonie Pollmann), Rote Rosen
Leslie-Vanessa Lill (Jasmin Hatem), IaF – Die Krankenschwestern
Linda König (Larissa Huber), Unter uns
Llewellyn Reichmann (Louisa neukamm) IaF- Die Krankenschwestern
Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), AWZ
Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF – Die jungen Ärzte
Paulina Hobratschk (Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe
Sharon Berlinghoff (Vivien Köhler), Unter uns
Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns
Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ

Nachtrag: 
Per Wildcard für das Finale qualifiziert ist die Vierte des Jahres 2018, Cheyenne Pahde, da diese von mir schlicht vergessen wurde. Ich bitte um Nachsicht! Das Finale wird somit voraussichtlich aus mindestens 17 Teilnehmerinnen bestehen (bei Stimmengleichheit evtl. auch mehr).


----------



## Walt (3 Jan. 2019)

Und hier sind die Fotos der Darstellerinnen der Vorentscheidungsgruppe 1:

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße






Anne Menden (Emily Badak), GZSZ





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Weigel), Unter uns





Carina Dengler (Katharina Benninger), Dahoam is dahoam 





Christina Petersen (Miriam Schneider), IaF





Christina Balogh (Tina Kessler), Sturm der Liebe





Christine Reimer (Monika Vogl), Dahoam is dahoam (...upps [!] Hier ist mir wohl ein Geburtsdaten-Fauxpas unterlaufen  )





Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Weber), GZSZ 





Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Désirée von Delft (Romy Ehrlinger), Sturm der Liebe





Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer), AWZ 





Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ





Helen Barke (Denise Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Isabell Ege (Jessica Bronckhorst), Strum der Liebe





Jaela Carlina Probst (Ramona Unruh) – IaF – Die Krankenschwestern


----------



## Erlkönig (25 März 2019)

Walt schrieb:


> Christine Reimer (Monika Vogl), Dahoam is dahoam (...upps [!] Hier ist mir wohl ein Geburtsdaten-Fauxpas unterlaufen



Allerdings , ich hatte vor Jahren mal die Katrin Lux alias _Fanny_ ( 1980 ) vorgeschlagen , da hieß es sie wäre zu alt für ein Girl 
und jetzt krieg ich die " Hummel " serviert. tssss


----------



## Walt (25 März 2019)

@Erlkönig: Hast Du völlig Recht! Es war einfach ein Versehen. Nunja, sie hat ja null O Punkte und dafür wurde auch keine andere gestrichen ;


----------



## Erlkönig (4 Apr. 2019)

Na dann tipp ich mal für 

Anna Sophia Claus 

Carina Dengler

Christi*n* Balogh

Désirée von Delft

Helen Barke

und ....

Christine Reimer


----------



## GeilerPromiFan (17 Mai 2019)

Iris Mareike Steen,
Anne Menden,
Gamze Senal, 
Ceysantie Kavazi


----------



## Walt (5 Juni 2019)

Antonia Michalsky (Unter uns) zeigt sich im nächsten Playboy!

Googeln, reinschauen, wundern, staunen und hier für Antonia voten!


----------



## Walt (2 Juli 2019)

Nur noch 2 Tage! 


*Letzte Möglichkeit zum Abstimmen bei der Wahl zu

Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2019.*

*Bitte stimmt ab!*

*Links -> siehe unten.

Gruß
Walt*


----------

